# After Effects: Field of Depth (Tiefenunschärfe)



## Razorhawk (5. September 2005)

Ich versuche effektiv Tiefenunschärfe in eine 3D Animation zu bekommen mit After Effects.
Ich kenne eine Möglichkeit die wohl schon integriert ist und hab sie schon probiert.
Ich habe aus 3D Max die Z-Ebene ruasgerendert und mit dem Blurfilter mit Tiefeneffekt angewendet.
Das Problem ist, dass das ganze mir zu ungenau wird, wenn ich die Tiefenschärfe verändern will im Film, vor allem sind die Abstufungen grundsätzlich auch zu ungenau.
Vielleicht hab ich auch nur die Z-Ebene falsch rausgerendert (ich hab sie immer bei einem Wert gelassen, damit ich in jedem Bild eine durchgehenden übergang von Weiß nach Schwarz habe)

Kennt jemand nebessere Technik oder ein Plugin was dafür gemacht sein könnte?
Entweder Kostenlos (gibs allgemein überhaupt gute ohne Kosten?) oder wenigstens ein kommerzielles (ich such sowieso schon länger eines).


----------



## cycovery (6. September 2005)

Guck mal das hier an:

http://www.angelfire.com/film/grimoireinterdit/tutorial_dof/DOF.htm

Ansonsten hab ich dir noch nen Tip wenn ich dich online treff . . .


----------



## Razorhawk (6. September 2005)

Dann gib mir mal den Onlinetipp, denn die Technik meinte ich ja und kenne das Tut, aber eben diese Art ist nicht die best kontrollierbarste und qualitativ begrenzt.


----------

